# Amazon Bargain: Perahia Box at about a dollar a CD



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Today at Amazon... Murray Perrahia 73 CD box set for $74.
http://www.amazon.com/Murray-Perahia-The-First-Years/dp/B008NBEY3C/


----------



## Kleinzeit (May 15, 2013)

Thanx for the tip. $131 in Canada unfortunately, but keep 'em coming!


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Out of stock


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Maybe order one to moody.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Taggart said:


> Out of stock


Amazon or Parrahia---or both?


----------

